# Video



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Just found this very interesting indeed, leave it to our forum experts though.

https://www.youtube....h?v=gq69S44NB1k


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! very interesting. Just spent nearly an hour watching that....not that I'm ever likely to try it myself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SSTEEL (Aug 6, 2013)

That smooth sweep is incredible. Its got me thinking now which other watches this movement could be used in


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

That video is gone now. Anyone know where it is?


----------

